# Outdoor commercial grill



## Rick18071 (May 5, 2014)

There does't seem to be an exception for hoods and exhaust system for an outdoor grill. A restaurant want to grille outsid on a deck. Not sure how to handle this. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## cda (May 5, 2014)

It is outdoors

No ceiling or roof???

And health dept will not require any cover??


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 5, 2014)

IMC

101.2 Scope

......within buildings....

Not within a building then it is not within the requirements of the IMC.

Check out definition of "exhaust System"


----------



## cda (May 5, 2014)

Insurer may want it


----------



## north star (May 5, 2014)

*+ & + & +*



*`12 IMC, Section 303.6 - Outdoor locations:*

"Appliances installed in other than indoor locations shall be listed and  labeled for outdoor installation."

*& + & + &*


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 6, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> *+ & + & +*
> 
> *`12 IMC, Section 303.6 - Outdoor locations:*
> 
> ...


IMC 2012

301.1 Scope.

This chapter shall govern the approval and installation of all equipment and appliances that comprise parts of the building mechanical systems regulated by this code in accordance with Section 101.2.

The scope is the charging language for each chapter or section. Outdoor cooking equipment that is not part of a building mechanical system is not regulated by the code for hoods and exhaust, Manufactures installation instructions and listing would govern the equipment use, placement and distance to combustibles.



[A] 101.2 Scope.

This code shall regulate the design, installation, maintenance, alteration and inspection of mechanical systems that are permanently installed and utilized to provide control of environmental conditions and related processes within buildings.......


----------



## cda (May 6, 2014)

BUILDING. Any structure used or intended for supporting or sheltering any use or occupancy.

STRUCTURE. That which is built or constructed.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 6, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> BUILDING. Any structure used or intended for supporting or sheltering any use or occupancy.STRUCTURE. That which is built or constructed.


??????????


----------



## cda (May 6, 2014)

provide control of environmental conditions and related processes within buildings.......

Would you call a patio attached to a building with a canopy that completely covers the patio a;;;,

Open on three sides

A Structure and a building???


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 6, 2014)

I am not making an assumption there is a roof over the cooking area since it is "outside"

However if there is,  then a hood would be required to protect the structure above.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 6, 2014)

Fire Code - open flame or cooking in an assembly...


----------



## Rick18071 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks guys. I think the health dept. requires a roof. Do they make listed commercal charcoal grills for outside?


----------



## Msradell (May 7, 2014)

A quick Google check found many companies listing commercial charcoal grills on their websites here are a couple: http://www.holsteinmfg.com/categories/gas-charcoal-grills http://www.belson.com/Commercial-Barbeque-Grills.  I'm not really sure what makes them commercial versus high-end residential but these 2 vendors as well as many others list grills they say are for commercial use.  I've been to many outdoor grilling events at country clubs and have never seen a grill under cover at any of those.  This is been in several different cities but I'm sure that requirements vary from area to area.


----------

